# Cis e to cis swap



## FLYGTI216 (Jan 19, 2003)

I am running a 1985 gti with cise. I hate cise. I have herd cis is way more reliable. What is needed and is it worth it. This is for my chump car race car and I need reliability. What parts will I need is it worth the swap? Thanks in advance. Can't Learn In Turns race team manager, head mechanic and lap record holder.....justin


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

not worth the swap. cis is cis. if you have a problem with your cis-e, fix it. 

what's wrong? maybe we can help.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

my 85 GTI had CISe, and it was one of the most reliable fuel systems i ever owned.. 

i like it alot more than CIS-b


----------



## dogzila22 (Apr 1, 2008)

CIS basic runs richer from factory than CIS-E


----------



## FLYGTI216 (Jan 19, 2003)

*cise issues*

I need the car to be relaible for running it hard for 24 hrs straight. I had a 86 4kq with cise and it would run awesome for the first 5-6 hrs of straight beating on it. After that it would start to run like poop. I tried swapping almost everything. Also tried to mess with the mixture screw. To no avail. So I got a new car to run this year. It is an 85 GTI. I just want the fuel system to run without any major issues for 24 hrs or extreamly hard driving. I was talking to a friend who was telling me to go to a CIS system for a more reliable set up. Is this true? Let me know what every one thinks.

Thanks in advance
Justin


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

So what do you mean by cis are you referring to a older "euro style" cis box that ran no electronics and a vac advanced dist?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

my 85 GTI had a stock fuel system, in good working order, and tuned properly. it would run great as long as you wanted. till you shut it off or it ran out of fuel..

vacuum leaks make these systems a little picky sometimes.

never ran the car for 24 straight hours, but it did make many high mile, high speed trips to medford, seattle, and california.

i will say it again, best, most reliable fuel system ive ever owned/worked on..


----------



## dublife1992 (Apr 17, 2010)

did u ever pull it off? i have a 2.0 16v running cis-m and i hate it i have the cis system and i want to put it in


----------

